# Firmware: Canon EOS 5D Mark IV v1.0.4



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 13, 2017)

```
<p><em>The calm before the storm?</em></p>
<p>Canon has released firmware version 1.0.4 for the EOS 5D Mark IV.</p>
<p>Firmware Version 1.0.4 incorporates the following fixes and improvements:</p>
<ul>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which a red-colored area may appear at the bottom-center of a captured image when shooting in bulb mode or during a long exposure.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the autofocus may not respond when the autofocus is initiated via pressing the shutter button, the AF-ON button or the AE lock button when configured in the custom control menu.</li>
<li>Enhances the reliability of communications between the camera and SD card.</li>
<li>Fixes incorrect wording on the Finnish language menu screen.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iv?subtab=downloads-firmware">Download firmware v1.0.4 for the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV</a> | <a href="https://bhpho.to/2p0Ae3K">EOS 5D Mark IV at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><em>Thanks Martin</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Apr 13, 2017)

Is this the big update that has been anticipated? No video changes?


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 13, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Is this the big update that has been anticipated? No video changes?



It's a big thing to us Finns! Torilla tavataan!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm running 1.0.4 now. It didn't immediately brick the camera. 

Now my Finnish menu items use the proper subjunctive case when using the past tense. Me, Linus Torvald and the 5 other guys who ever used that language setting are very onnellinen about it. 

Fix the crop factor for video? Näyttää siltä, me kaikki sai punked.


----------



## transpo1 (Apr 13, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I'm running 1.0.4 now. It didn't immediately brick the camera.
> 
> Now my Finnish menu items use the proper subjunctive case when using the past tense. Me, Linus Torvald and the 5 other guys who ever used that language setting are very onnellinen about it.
> 
> Fix the crop factor for video? Näyttää siltä, me kaikki sai punked.



 This is hilarious!


----------



## 5D47 (Apr 13, 2017)

Wow........guess this is why its called Canon Rumors.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 13, 2017)

Ironically I took a picture of calm after a storm:



The Calm After the Storm by Omesh Singh, on Flickr


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 13, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Now my Finnish menu items use the proper subjunctive case when using the past tense. Me, Linus Torvald and the 5 other guys who ever used that language setting are very onnellinen about it.



Ironically, if Linus were to set his camera to a language other than English, it would likely be Swedish, not Finnish. Linus is by birth a member of the Swedish-speaking minority population of Finland.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2017)

I once was hired by a couple Swedes that owned an ad Agency back in the day in San Francisco. (One of them later admitted to me that he thought I must be of Swedish decent because of my name.) Went and bought a Swedish book of sayings so that I could use them in English, so as to confuse them whether those sayings were appropriate to use in normal English conversation (they weren't). Great fun. I can remember "cow on the ice" was a good one. And "don't get your beard caught in the mail slot."

Canon's 1.0.5 firmware release could have idiomatic Swedish, as that would be much more important than providing 4k video recording or fixing the video crop ratio. Sigh.


----------



## GammyKnee (Apr 13, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Is this the big update that has been anticipated? No video changes?



Well, CR did say that there'd be a bug fix update first (presumably this one) followed by the major, feature extending update:



> For now, I’d expect a minor update with some bug fixes and tweaks and hopefully we’ll get some more information about a major update.
> 
> Read more: http://www.canonrumors.com/new-firmware-for-eos-5d-mark-iv-coming-soon-cr2/#ixzz4eAi4GQcr


----------



## transpo1 (Apr 13, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the big update that has been anticipated? No video changes?
> ...



Yes, it make sense that Canon would want to clean house before they released a major firmware update- that way if all you wanted was the correction to some tenses of the Finnish language, you wouldn't be compelled to install a major firmware update


----------



## goldenhusky (Apr 14, 2017)

May be someone had released the April fool message way too much in advance


----------



## infared (Apr 14, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I once was hired by a couple Swedes that owned an ad Agency back in the day in San Francisco. (One of them later admitted to me that he thought I must be of Swedish decent because of my name.) Went and bought a Swedish book of sayings so that I could use them in English, so as to confuse them whether those sayings were appropriate to use in normal English conversation (they weren't). Great fun. I can remember "cow on the ice" was a good one. And "don't get your beard caught in the mail slot."
> 
> Canon's 1.0.5 firmware release could have idiomatic Swedish, as that would be much more important than providing 4k video recording or fixing the video crop ratio. Sigh.



WELL....perhaps Canon got its beard caught in the CF card slot (UHS-1 only?), and Canon Rumors now looks like a Cow on the Ice. Whoopsie! 8)


----------



## SteveM (Apr 14, 2017)

Has anyone found this update a necessary cure for a particular problem in everyday use?


----------



## DannyPwins (Apr 14, 2017)

SteveM said:


> Has anyone found this update a necessary cure for a particular problem in everyday use?


I had the autofocus problem using the Af on button. Thought I was losing my mind.


----------



## tron (Apr 14, 2017)

I updated my 5D4


----------



## SereneSpeed (Apr 14, 2017)

DannyPwins said:


> SteveM said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone found this update a necessary cure for a particular problem in everyday use?
> ...



Yes! I've had the AF issue too. I was driving my insane. I shoot tethered half the time and I often use a third-party grip, plus I know my nose was using the touch screen before I switched it off, so I couldn't figure out what might be causing the AF issue. I didn't even consider that it was firmware related. I am very happy to read this and will be updating soon. Thank you Canon.

EDIT: I have not figured out how to shut my nose off ;-) just the touchscreen


----------



## SteveM (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. For those of you who had problems, did the update cure them?
If it did, I'll update mine tomorrow
Thanks


----------



## tron (Apr 14, 2017)

SteveM said:


> Has anyone found this update a necessary cure for a particular problem in everyday use?


I had a one time issue (Err 02) with the SD card (a good sandisk extreme pro 64gb that had worked flawlessly in my 7D2) so I upgraded. Upgrade was uneventful.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2017)

DannyPwins said:


> SteveM said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone found this update a necessary cure for a particular problem in everyday use?
> ...



Did AF just not take place or ??

Jack


----------



## GammyKnee (Apr 15, 2017)

FWIW I believe I also experienced the AF issue. I always set up my bodies for back button focus via AF-ON. In the middle of one shoot (on a mountain top as it turned out!) I pressed AF-ON, and the camera didn't appear to respond. I tried again repeatedly, assuming I just hadn't pressed the button firmly enough, but still nothing. In all other respects the camera was responding normally, but it refused to focus. I switched AF point, changed what I was focusing on, verified AF was not disabled on the lens, still nothing. Finally I turned the camera off and back on, and all was well again. It only happened that one time in the two months I've had the 5DIV.

I normally wait a week or two after an update comes out before applying it, but on this occasion I updated last night. All went smoothly, but of course it's hard to know if what I experienced really was the issue Canon is talking about, and if the update has fixed it! I'll just keep using the camera and see if the issue recurs.


----------



## vjlex (Apr 15, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> FWIW I believe I also experienced the AF issue. I always set up my bodies for back button focus via AF-ON. In the middle of one shoot (on a mountain top as it turned out!) I pressed AF-ON, and the camera didn't appear to respond. I tried again repeatedly, assuming I just hadn't pressed the button firmly enough, but still nothing. In all other respects the camera was responding normally, but it refused to focus. I switched AF point, changed what I was focusing on, verified AF was not disabled on the lens, still nothing. Finally I turned the camera off and back on, and all was well again. It only happened that one time in the two months I've had the 5DIV.



Yeah, kinda the same with me too. I _think_ I experienced this issue a few times, but didn't think much of it. It didn't happen all the time, so I thought it was just a fluke. I'm very glad they aren't just phoning it in with this camera and are still working to improve things on it behind the scene. I haven't updated to 1.04 yet, but I imagine I'll get around to it within the next week or so. Still hoping the big update is soon... although, getting such a small one so close to the rumored announcement date is a little... puzzling.


----------



## GammyKnee (Apr 15, 2017)

shunsai said:


> ..getting such a small one so close to the rumored announcement date is a little... puzzling.



Maybe they're close to announcement, but not close to release. The feature update will need a lot of extra testing, briefing/training of support people, doc revision etc, not to mention a possible associated hardware tweak. Rather than hold up simple bug fixes by trying to do everything in one update, they punt out the fixes first, clearing the decks to deal with the feature update when they're fully prepared.


----------



## midluk (Apr 15, 2017)

shunsai said:


> Still hoping the big update is soon... although, getting such a small one so close to the rumored announcement date is a little... puzzling.


First it is not exactly certain that a big update will happen at all. Then (assuming it will happen), the actual release might be a fair bit after announcement ("we are working on xyz, don't buy a competitors camera yet, but wait for us to also have that feature 'soon'"). Then if the update requires work by canon service (as rumored), there will likely even be bugfix updates for the unserviced cameras for some time after the big update (especially if it costs money to have the big update performed). And having bugfixes separated from a feature update is preferable for more conservative users that need the bugfixes but do not want to risk further problems by performing the feature update immediately after release.


----------



## sold5 (Apr 17, 2017)

For those that updated - does it wipe all of your custom settings? Or does it leave these intact? Eg RAW + Jpeg, Auto ISO minimum value, number of focus points selected etc. Thanks!


----------



## Labdoc (Apr 17, 2017)

Update went well, all stayed the same.




sold5 said:


> For those that updated - does it wipe all of your custom settings? Or does it leave these intact? Eg RAW + Jpeg, Auto ISO minimum value, number of focus points selected etc. Thanks!


----------



## infared (Apr 17, 2017)

sold5 said:


> For those that updated - does it wipe all of your custom settings? Or does it leave these intact? Eg RAW + Jpeg, Auto ISO minimum value, number of focus points selected etc. Thanks!



I was worried about that, too. I updated yesterday and none of my settings changed. It was really easy to update, too via the memory card method.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 17, 2017)

Does the 5D4 not allow you to save settings to your card?

Jack


----------



## sold5 (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, will probably take photos of all the menu settings anyway to have on file. Good to know the firmware update doesnt wipe everything though.


----------



## GammyKnee (Apr 17, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Does the 5D4 not allow you to save settings to your card?



Nope - that's still the preserve of the 1D line unfortunately.

However, all my settings were retained by this update.


----------



## tron (Apr 17, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Does the 5D4 not allow you to save settings to your card?
> ...


Mine were preserved too. No issues at all


----------



## ZOK (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello,
I photographed weekend (ballator gala K1& mma)

fw update ok
af on button ok
low battery improvement


----------



## EOSguy (Apr 19, 2017)

SteveM said:


> Has anyone found this update a necessary cure for a particular problem in everyday use?



Yes, I had it. It was driving me to despair!


----------

